# Infusion vs IV push



## norbarbosa (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning all,

Can someone please help me give my nurses a resonable answer for documentation?  I have read, and been told, when they are documenting an administration of an antibiotic, they must have a start and stop time (including the words) to indicate the duration of the infusion (just like IVF's), otherwise it is considered an IV push.  Please clarify.

Thanks!!
Noreen


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Mar 19, 2013)

I would read the guidelines on starting on page 543 in CPT. Thats a good place to start. I have recently started working with hydration and pushed and we require start and stop times on every patient. It's accurate coding especially when the codes have time as an indication.


----------



## norbarbosa (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you very much!  That's what I thought, just wasn't sure where to find it.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 21, 2013)

The last documentation that the substance was infusing (reassessment of the infusion or titration of drips in the nurse's notes) may also be used as the stop time. Time-based codes require documentation of time. We keep track of deficient infusion documentation so the ED Nurse Manager can use it for staff evaluations and to monitor lost revenue.

Optimal reimbursement increases budgets to maintain or improve staffing levels.


----------

